# An animal that will sit in your pocket?



## Imperium

I'm looking for a cuddle bear. It doesn't have to be my pocket either but I would like an animal that is small enough to carry but big enough to walk around on the ground and not get eaten by my dog. 
I have rats and enjoy them, but I'm really looking for something that will cuddle. 
I would also like it to be smart and playful, yet calm and loyal. 
I kinda want a one-man-animal that will bond with me especially. 
I will do a lot of research before I go out and buy. 
I can take a lot of time to train.
I would like it to be somewhat cheap too.
I know this is a lot to ask, but what is listed here is my dream pet. 
If you have info on this pet I would like it too!  
Thanks
~Imperium


----------



## Lil Miss

get a cuddly toy??

no pet is "cheap" really

also all animals are individuals, they like things on their own terms, what you are describing with your expectations is a cuddly toy, animals like to wonder and explore and get attention from their human slaves on their terms


----------



## Wobbles

The only live animal that would fill your requirements is a dog really. One of the small toy breeds like a yorkie or Chihuahua. Unfortunately the toy breeds don't come cheap as their highly desirable, but you might be lucky and find one in a rescue for free or significantly cheaper than one from a breeder.


----------



## Imperium

Sorry. How about an animal that will cuddle but will play still.


----------



## canuckjill

I'm not sure what your looking for exists.


----------



## dorrit

Perfect,,, get yourself a furby they are the hot item again this year ,,It ticks all your boxes and the best thing is when you get bored with this toy it wont suffer... just take the batteries out..

Furby, Buy the new 2012 Hasbro Furbies in all colors - Toys"R"Us


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue

The only animal I would have suggested would be rats...but you already have those.
They are the only animals I've had that will have cuddles/sit still for 2mins!

Some hamsters can be little cuddle monsters but it really depends on the individual animal.
I've had some that love cuddles but most will not sit still.

Maybe get a cat or a small dog, most of them like cuddles but will still play.


----------



## Guest

Here you go:










Sorry what you are describing doesn't exist, you have to fit into your pets lives, not the other way around.


----------



## Wobbles

Imperium said:


> Sorry. How about an animal that will cuddle but will play still.


A dog will do that. A dog will check all the boxes you have :

I'm looking for a cuddle bear. It doesn't have to be my pocket either but I would like an animal that is small enough to carry but big enough to walk around on the ground and not get eaten by my dog. Dog. A small toy breed would be small enough to carry, but also able to walk with you.
I have rats and enjoy them, but I'm really looking for something that will cuddle. Dog
I would also like it to be smart and playful, yet calm and loyal. Dog
I kinda want a one-man-animal that will bond with me especially. Dog
I will do a lot of research before I go out and buy. 
I can take a lot of time to train.Dog
I would like it to be somewhat cheap too.Dog from a rescue or free to good home

A dog is the only animal that will do and be all of this. No other animal will because no other animal has a in-bred desire to please a person or work with them. Most other animals will put up with you, but a dog is the only one who will willingly do as you ask, sit with you, cuddle, play, come when you call and be totally devoted to you and you alone. That's why their called man's best friend.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> A dog will do that. A dog will check all the boxes you have :
> 
> I'm looking for a cuddle bear. It doesn't have to be my pocket either but I would like an animal that is small enough to carry but big enough to walk around on the ground and not get eaten by my dog. Dog. A small toy breed would be small enough to carry, but also able to walk with you.
> I have rats and enjoy them, but I'm really looking for something that will cuddle. Dog
> I would also like it to be smart and playful, yet calm and loyal. Dog
> I kinda want a one-man-animal that will bond with me especially. Dog
> I will do a lot of research before I go out and buy.
> I can take a lot of time to train.Dog
> I would like it to be somewhat cheap too.Dog from a rescue or free to good home
> 
> A dog is the only animal that will do and be all of this. No other animal will because no other animal has a in-bred desire to please a person or work with them. Most other animals will put up with you, but a dog is the only one who will willingly do as you ask, sit with you, cuddle, play, come when you call and be totally devoted to you and you alone. That's why their called man's best friend.


I disagree with you 100% on the answer I put in red, yes they may be cheap to buy initially (although most rescues are around the £100-£200 mark) dogs are not cheap if they become ill, if they end up with food issues then the food bill could work out very expensive, and the list can go on....

I would advise the OP to stick with what they have rather than adding to the mix.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> I disagree with you 100% on the answer I put in red, yes they may be cheap to buy initially (although most rescues are around the £100-£200 mark) dogs are not cheap if they become ill, if they end up with food issues then the food bill could work out very expensive, and the list can go on....
> 
> I would advise the OP to stick with what they have rather than adding to the mix.


Damn, forgot about that. Yes your right, their not cheap to actually keep once you've actually bought one! My sheepdog was free from the farm, but she's obviously cost a bit to keep afterwards in food, vets, accessories and stuff. In that case, a dog will check the boxes for you, IF you take into account the cost of actually keeping one. And wow 100-200 for a rescue dog?! My pedigree dog from a breeder cost 200, I thought rescues were meant to be a cheaper option/ alternative for those who can't afford a breeder puppy/ dog. I'm afraid I wouldn't pay the same for a older dog of unknown background, as I would for a 8 week old pup who'd had the best possible start from a caring breeder. There is nothing wrong with rescue dogs, but they shouldn't cost the same almost as a pedigree breeder pup.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> Damn, forgot about that. Yes your right, their not cheap to actually keep once you've actually bought one! My sheepdog was free from the farm, but she's obviously cost a bit to keep afterwards in food, vets, accessories and stuff. In that case, a dog will check the boxes for you, IF you take into account the cost of actually keeping one. And wow 100-200 for a rescue dog?! My pedigree dog from a breeder cost 200, *I thought rescues were meant to be a cheaper option/ alternative for those who can't afford a breeder puppy/ dog. *I'm afraid I wouldn't pay the same for a older dog of unknown background, as I would for a 8 week old pup who'd had the best possible start from a caring breeder. There is nothing wrong with rescue dogs, but they shouldn't cost the same almost as a pedigree breeder pup.


Well considering they will come vaccinated, neutered and microchipped they do work out a lot cheaper, but giving a dog a home should never be about the money.

As the rescue has to pay for the care of the dog and will most likely have to give medical treatment before they are rehomed many times the adoption fee won't even come close to what the dog has cost the rescue. Why is it ok for a breeder to charge £200 a pup, but for a rescue that spends thousands on some dogs it's too much 

Rescues still have to cover all their vets fees and the adoption fee goes a little way into helping pay those fees.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> Well considering they will come vaccinated, neutered and microchipped they do work out a lot cheaper, but giving a dog a home should never be about the money.
> 
> As the rescue has to pay for the care of the dog and will most likely have to give medical treatment before they are rehomed many times the adoption fee won't even come close to what the dog has cost the rescue. Why is it ok for a breeder to charge £200 a pup, but for a rescue that spends thousands on some dogs it's too much
> 
> Rescues still have to cover all their vets fees and the adoption fee goes a little way into helping pay those fees.


Perhaps not quite for a puppy, but for an older dog, its a bit much. You wouldn't expect someone to pay 200 for a 8 week pup and the same price for a 18 month old dog. Most things cost more when their "new" and "fresh" than they would a few months down the line. My rabbit was £35 at 9 weeks old, but I couldn't sell her for £35 now she's 19 months old. Plus there's the pedigree, that gives the dog it's history/ancestry, and allows it to be showed. You pay for the pedigree, the bloodlines and lineage, you don't get that with a rescue dog,. A well bred purebreed puppy from showing stock that has been well reared and socialised by a proper breeder, is never going to match a total mix breed of completely unknown background, so why should the prices match?


----------



## simplysardonic

Wobbles said:


> Perhaps not quite for a puppy, but for an older dog, its a bit much. You wouldn't expect someone to pay 200 for a 8 week pup and the same price for a 18 month old dog. *Most things cost more when their "new" and "fresh" than they would a few months down the line.* My rabbit was £35 at 9 weeks old, but I couldn't sell her for £35 now she's 19 months old. Plus there's the pedigree, that gives the dog it's history/ancestry, and allows it to be showed. You pay for the pedigree, the bloodlines and lineage, you don't get that with a rescue dog,. A well bred purebreed puppy from showing stock that has been well reared and socialised by a proper breeder, is never going to match a total mix breed of completely unknown background, so why should the prices match?



That is all


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> Perhaps not quite for a puppy, but for an older dog, its a bit much. You wouldn't expect someone to pay 200 for a 8 week pup and the same price for a 18 month old dog. *Most things cost more when their "new" and "fresh" than they would a few months down the line*. My rabbit was £35 at 9 weeks old, but I couldn't sell her for £35 now she's 19 months old. Plus there's the pedigree, that gives the dog it's history/ancestry, and allows it to be showed. You pay for the pedigree, the bloodlines and lineage, you don't get that with a rescue dog,. A well bred purebreed puppy from showing stock that has been well reared and socialised by a proper breeder, is never going to match a total mix breed of completely unknown background, so why should the prices match?


So a rescue should pay for neutering, vaccinating, health checks, and most likely medication how? One rescue I support had a vet bill of over £3000 for one dog, they still only asked for the same adoption fee, where do you think all that money comes from?
No matter how the dog ends up in rescue they still need to be housed, fed and worked with whilst waiting for a home and as the saying goes, money doesn't grow on trees.

The part I bolded may be the case with a TV or car but never for an animal. You are donating towards the rescue so that they can continue to help animals, it shouldn't matter how shiny or new they are


----------



## newfiesmum

Wobbles said:


> The only live animal that would fill your requirements is a dog really. One of the small toy breeds like a yorkie or Chihuahua. Unfortunately the toy breeds don't come cheap as their highly desirable, but you might be lucky and find one in a rescue for free or significantly cheaper than one from a breeder.


And do you imagine that a dog will enjoy being carried about all the time? The reason most small dogs are nasty, snappy things is because nobody ever lets them use their legs and be a dog.

Disgraceful suggestion.



B3rnie said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry what you are describing doesn't exist, you have to fit into your pets lives, not the other way around.


That is just what I was going to suggest.

OP whatever animal you choose, it is still an animal with its own individual breed related needs, among which I am sure is not being carried out all the time.

What about an iguana? Not very cuddly, but they can stay still for hours.


----------



## Guest

newfiesmum said:


> What about an iguana? Not very cuddly, but they can stay still for hours.


Well that would also depend, one of my friends had an iguana called Iggs. He loved his cuddles but only with the girls :lol: He took a dislike to one of her male friends and used to follow him around the house looking menacing at him :sneaky2: (propbably because Iggs knew he was scared of him :lol and one day sat outside the bathroom essentially locking the friend inside :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

simplysardonic said:


> That is all





B3rnie said:


> So a rescue should pay for neutering, vaccinating, health checks, and most likely medication how? One rescue I support had a vet bill of over £3000 for one dog, they still only asked for the same adoption fee, where do you think all that money comes from?
> No matter how the dog ends up in rescue they still need to be housed, fed and worked with whilst waiting for a home and as the saying goes, money doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> The part I bolded may be the case with a TV or car but never for an animal. You are donating towards the rescue so that they can continue to help animals, it shouldn't matter how shiny or new they are


That's why there " marks around "new" and "fresh" like older pets in pet stores that aren't "cute enough", not my personal view. But you still shouldn't pay the same for a puppy as you would for an older dog. One of my dogs was 200 at 12 weeks old, now he's almost 12 years old, you (general you) really think I could advertise him for 200 now? Or that someone would pay it? Same way, why should a crossbreed/mongrel cost the same as a pedigree puppy a breeder has carefully bred? I'm a dog groomer, I've trained to do so and paid a lot for it, so if someone near me started clipping dogs for the same as I charge, whilst having done none of the training I have had to, nor being bothered about it, I would be pretty p!ssed off, as would all those in the class with me.

Yes rescues pay a lot of money (personally I think the government should be made to donate to them, they do to every other Tom,Dick and Harry), but you still should not pay the same for a rescue dog as you would going to a genuine breeder. I want a Pomeranian one day, their about £1000, I would not expect to pay that for one from rescue, nor would I. I would be paying a grand in the knowledge of getting a genuine KC Pom of known background. I wouldn't expect to pay something similar for a dog I didn't know its history, any problems, or even if its parents were 2 of the same breed.



newfiesmum said:


> And do you imagine that a dog will enjoy being carried about all the time? The reason most small dogs are nasty, snappy things is because nobody ever lets them use their legs and be a dog.
> 
> Disgraceful suggestion.


I didn't mean to carry it around all the time like a puppet. I meant its small enough to be picked up and cuddled which is what the OP wants, but also able to go walks, also what the OP asked for. It's nice to be able to pick your dog up for a quick cuddle, proberbly why little dog are more popular, I pick up my collie regularly for a hug, but she still runs around tons too. She's my baby, she gets picked up and carried around a bit for cuddles, sleeps on my bed under a blanket when it's cold, I buy her nice pretty sparkly collars and leads and spoil her, but she still also gets to be a dog. Just because someone wants a holdable cuddly little dog, doesn't mean it won't be allowed to be a "proper" dog as well.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> That's why there " marks around "new" and "fresh" like older pets in pet stores that aren't "cute enough", not my personal view. But you still shouldn't pay the same for a puppy as you would for an older dog. One of my dogs was 200 at 12 weeks old, now he's almost 12 years old, you (general you) really think I could advertise him for 200 now? Or that someone would pay it? Same way, why should a crossbreed/mongrel cost the same as a pedigree puppy a breeder has carefully bred? I'm a dog groomer, I've trained to do so and paid a lot for it, so if someone near me started clipping dogs for the same as I charge, whilst having done none of the training I have had to, nor being bothered about it, I would be pretty p!ssed off, as would all those in the class with me.
> 
> Yes rescues pay a lot of money (personally I think the government should be made to donate to them, they do to every other Tom,Dick and Harry), but you still should not pay the same for a rescue dog as you would going to a genuine breeder. I want a Pomeranian one day, their about £1000, I would not expect to pay that for one from rescue, nor would I. I would be paying a grand in the knowledge of getting a genuine KC Pom of known background. I wouldn't expect to pay something similar for a dog I didn't know its history, any problems, or even if its parents were 2 of the same breed.
> 
> .


No rescue will charge over a grand for a dog. And you are missing the point again.

Lets spell it out.

Micro chipping around £20
Vaccinations around £50-80
Neutering around £100-£150 (all prices dependent on vets)

Breeder pup around £200 - £1000 (breed dependent)
At best a pup from a good breeder will be micro chipped (as far as I am aware breeders allow owners to sort vaccinations but I'm happy to be proven wrong on this one).

So in total the pup will be £350 - £1230 just to get the basics.

Rescue dog lets say £180 (NOT breed dependent, the fee is the fee regardless of breed) already neutered, already vaccinated, and already micro chipped.

So the total for a rescue dog is OMG £180 
Annnnd you get to help save another dog because you open up space.

And that's not even going into if anyone is unlucky/doesn't care about getting a pup from a byb/puppy farm and then that dog requires vet care.

So no you don't pay the same or more for a rescue as you would a breeder pup, I have no issue with ethical breeders but it is a complete no brainier for me.


----------



## Nat88

Wobbles said:


> Yes rescues pay a lot of money (personally I think the government should be made to donate to them, they do to every other Tom,Dick and Harry), but you still should not pay the same for a rescue dog as you would going to a genuine breeder. I want a Pomeranian one day, their about £1000, I would not expect to pay that for one from rescue, nor would I. I would be paying a grand in the knowledge of getting a genuine KC Pom of known background. I wouldn't expect to pay something similar for a dog I didn't know its history, any problems, or even if its parents were 2 of the same breed.


I paid £150 for my rescue dog and she was worth every penny. It doesn't matter to me what her background or history is, all I know is that she is a smooth collie cross. What matters is that the money I paid for her will have helped with the upkeep while she was in the rescue, and will have helped the rescue to fill her empty kennel with another unwanted dog rather than fleecing the pocket of a breeder who isn't concerned about the thousands of unwanted dogs already out there.


----------



## JAChihuahua

sorry havent read the 2nd page, but I object to the reference of small dogs being carried. Even a tiny chihuahua is still a DOG, and needs to be a DOG. They deserve more respect than to be carried around in handbags all the time. 

I am sick of people commenting on me carrying lady at the moment, just assuming that she will be one of those pink hoody wearing dogs in a designer handbag! ARGH! She is being carried for one reason only! She is not clear from her jabs yet and socialisation is so important that she is currently being carried in my sons old baby sling until she can be walked. She (and all other toy breeds) is not a fashion accessory, nor is she incapable of walking and acting like a normal dog. 

I firmly believe that the bad reputation some toy breeds have is due to the propensity of us humans for treating them like invalids/babies who are incapable of acting like the dog that they are. 

Sorry for the rant, its just a little close to home at the moment and I do not wish to offend anyone.. but please please dont ever ever think that a healthy toy breed dog needs to be carried.


----------



## Wobbles

I was told always go to a proper genuine breeder for a pedigree breed dog. If I ever get my Pom, it will be from a proper Pom breeder. Rescue's great if you don't mind what type of dog you get, but if your after a specific breed, you go to a breeder. Same with any animal, if you want a specific type/color you need an actual breeder. After all, what are the chances really of none other than a breeder actually having what your looking for?

I'm thinking its expensive because my pedigree dog cost £200 to buy. So if it costs £180-200 to buy from a rescue, it looks like it costs the same for a rescue and a breeder dog. Obviously it is cheaper compared to a £600-800 pedigree dog.


----------



## JAChihuahua

I would like to suggest one of these: Pet Brick FAQ 

*Natural History*
Red Bricks (Brickus vermillius) are found around the world. Their association with humans is a long one, for bricks have been found in archaeological sites from the very ancient to the modern. The vast majority of bricks are working bricks, used mainly in construction of human houses and other buildings. A tiny minority of bricks, however, are unfortunately kept for human consumption, a use that is thankfully dwindling under the force of anti-brick-cruelty laws.

Many wild varieties are also known. These wild bricks are more commonly called "rocks." Over the past several decades "pet rocks" have become popular, but as this requires removing a wild rock from its natural habitat this is discouraged.

Some examples of archaeological bricks...

A dig at ancient Niai Buthi in southern Pakistan uncovered some beautiful rounded bricks that date from the third millenium B.C.

A recent archaeological dig at the Harmony Brick Works in Leetsdale, PA. These domestic bricks date to the mid nineteenth to the early twentieth century.

There are hundreds of species of bricks in existence around the world, both wild and domestic. These range from the humble Red Brick as seen in this San Francisco Street to these Latvian cobblestones.

However, it is only in recent times that bricks have been recognized for their potential as pets.

*Bricks as Pets*
Bricks make excellent pets. They are extremely cheap, make no noise and consume very little food. They are very common, so no wild populations are depleted for the pet trade. Their housing requirements are limited. They have no fur and hence do not cause allergies. They do not bite or scratch, though they can stub toes. They are very hardy, suffering from few fatal illnesses, and are extremely long lived. In fact, some bricks may outlive their owners, so you should plan to make provision for your brick in your will.

*Brick Varieties*
The vast majority of bricks available for the brick pet trade are the familiar rectangular red bricks. However, if you look closely, there are a number of varieties of fancy brick, many of which you would probably not encounter in your local brick store. A popular variety is the Giant Flower Red Brick, believed to be available in the UK, though the waiting list is said to be very long. The Scalloped Brick is another up-and-coming variety. Most bricks are red or sometimes grey in color, but a few new colors have recently appeared in breeding lines, including these blue and yellow bricks. Some cutting edge fancy bricks have an artsy beauty all their own, such as this fine specimen of Art Garden Brick bred by the artist Anne McLellan.

*Where can I find a pet brick?*
New young bricks can be purchased from a local brick store (known euphemistically as a "hardware store") for less than a dollar apiece. However, very few brick stores treat their bricks well, callously leaving them outside in crowded stacks under sun and rain. These bricks tend to have health problems, in the form of chips and cracks. We do not encourage rescuing a brick from such a source, as this will only encourage the store owner to order more from its local "brick mill."

Brick breeders are as yet a rarity, but if you are lucky you may find a good breeder near you. A few fancy brick varieties are available from such breeders.

We encourage adopting. There are many abandoned bricks that desperately need homes, and brick rescue organizations are swamped, as more bricks are abandoned than can be fostered effectively. Contact your local SPCB (Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Bricks) to see if they have any bricks available for adoption. Alternatively, search in fields and abandoned buildings, and you may find a timid, feral brick among the weeds. With proper socialization, these bricks can be turned into excellent pets.

*Choosing a Healthy Brick*
When choosing a brick, look for a healthy, friendly brick. Healthy bricks are a uniform red in color, with no splotches or stains. Their edges are sharp and crisp, not worn or chipped. They should not have any cracks. Friendy bricks will allow you to pet them. A friendly brick will also approach you willingly if you place it on the far end of a board and have someone lift the further edge. An unfriendly brick will tumble off to the side on the way down.

*Bringing Your Brick Home*
Once you have chosen your new brickie companion, bring it home. It is important to quarantine your pet brick away from any other bricks you may have to avoid passing any hidden illnesses. A pre-prepared ten gallon aquarium, fitted with appropriate litter, water, and food, is quite suitable for the few weeks your brick will be in quarantine.

*Introducing your Brick to Other Pets*
Bricks are easy to introduce to other bricks. Make sure to introduce only bricks of the same sex, or you'll end up with briquettes. Dab them with vanilla to mask their scent, then put them together in a neutral area. If no fighting starts, your bricks are safely introduced and can be kept together. Here's a pair of happily introduced bricks, a common red brick (Brickus vermillius) and its larger cousin, the cement block (Brickus cinereous).

Introducing your new pet brick to other pets, such as rats, can be a bit more challenging, especially as the quicker pets may intimidate the brick. Thankfully, however, such encounters rarely harm the brick. Dab the brick and the nose of the rat with vanilla extract to mask their scent, and introduce them in a neutral area. They may investigate each other (note vanilla dabbed on brick in photo), and climb on each other. This is all normal. Keep a close eye on them to make sure no fights start up.

If the introduction is successful, you may keep your brick in the same cage as your rats. Here's a happy brick in a hammock, hanging out with his rat buddy Cricket.

*Care of Pet Bricks
Cage and diet*

Bricks are easy to care for. They can live alone or in groups, or with other pets after a successful introduction. They can live in a cage or aquarium. They require very little space, and unlike more active pets are quite happy in a small cage. The most balanced diet for a brick is lab blocks (the squarer the better), but they don't require very many of these. Provide them with fresh water at all times. Bricks don't require many toys, but they may enjoy an occasional spin in a wheel.

*Handling*

Handling bricks is easy: pick up the brick firmly with one hand, and slide the other hand under it so it feels secure. Under no circumstances should a brick be picked up by a corner. Bricks are heavy and such a grip is insecure.

Some bricks, especially poorly socialized bricks, adopted feral bricks, and rescues, may be very shy. To tame these bricks, we recommend the "forced socialization method." Make an effort to hold the brick for twenty minutes a day (no cheating!). Carry it around with you, pet it, talk to it, interact with it. After several weeks, you should start to see a difference.

*Common Health Problems*

By far the most common health problem in bricks is breaking, chipping, or cracking when dropped on a hard surface. Never, ever drop your brick, or you could permanently harm it. Bricks are inherently brittle, though some breeders are diligently trying to breed for a stronger type. If your brick breaks, gather up all the pieces and take it immediately to an experienced brick vet. If the chip is small, the vet may be able to stick the piece back on. However, more serious breaks are often fatal.

Lichen is another common sight, especially on very old bricks. Lichens can sometimes be removed by careful prolonged scraping. However, some owners find their brick's lichens to be attractive and unique (as well as a useful way to tell bricks apart). As lichens do not actually harm the brick, leaving the lichen on the brick is a matter of personal preference.

Mineral deposits are common in bricks, especially those rescued from the outdoors. You may be able to dissolve these minerals with special chemicals. These chemicals are only available by prescription, so visit your local brick vet to clear up any mineral deposits.

Bricks also have a tendency to absorb water and other liquids. This can make the brick smell and gain weight. If your brick is absorbing water, you may wish to consider a sealant. This is a delicate procedure that should only be done under the supervision of a brick vet.


----------



## abbieandchi

I have to agree with the post a bit further up, please do not assume that toy breeds are "pocket dogs" and can be carried around. I own two Chihuahuas and I don't carry either of them around, I WALK them. They are my dogs and I treat them as such, they aren't animals that you can just cuddle all the time and pick up and put in a handbag whenever you want to. They are dogs and require just as much work as a larger breeds.

Please get yourself a cuddly toy hamster if your requirements are really that insane.


----------



## Lil Miss

wobbles, you talk nonesense.
not every dog in rescue is old or broken, i got my mishka, pedigree alaskan malamute from a rescue at just 22 weeeks old, now for a breeder mal you would be looking at over a grand, even older dogs sell for the £500 - 600 mark....... a rescue still charges the same fee for each and everydog, regardless of if they are old or young.

the rescue fee normally 100 - 200 covers neutering/spaying (normally 150 - 250 at my vets) vaccinations £60, and microchipping £20

if you go to a breeder and only pay 200 for the dog, you still have ALL those costs ontop, so a dog the same age from a rescue, works out much cheaper then a breeder.

not all rescue dogs are old and ill

and yes, i was specifically after a mal, and a young one at that, oh and look, i found one


----------



## JAChihuahua

Wobbles said:


> I was told always go to a proper genuine breeder for a pedigree breed dog. If I ever get my Pom, it will be from a proper Pom breeder. Rescue's great if you don't mind what type of dog you get, but if your after a specific breed, you go to a breeder. Same with any animal, if you want a specific type/color you need an actual breeder. After all, what are the chances really of none other than a breeder actually having what your looking for?
> 
> I'm thinking its expensive because my pedigree dog cost £200 to buy. So if it costs £180-200 to buy from a rescue, it looks like it costs the same for a rescue and a breeder dog. Obviously it is cheaper compared to a £600-800 pedigree dog.


I think you'll be lucky to find a well bred health tested pedigree puppy of any breed for £200, let alone a pom!

Talking of which, I believe dogs trust currently has a pom, along with many other purebreed dogs, and Ive certainly seen them available at many tears and little dog rescue. Almost every pedigree breed in the uk also has a dedicated breed rescue (many more than one).

Please remember that rescues usually:
neuter/spey
vaccinate
feed
house
assess behavioural needs
assess homes
provide medical care (sometimes lifelong even in new homes)
microchip
Many also offer behavioural support in new homes too!

That costs significantly more than the £50-200 donation fee!

I'm not saying a rescue is for everyone (it wasnt for me, I didnt feel as novice owners we were right for a potentially troubled rescue), but equally finding a good breeder isnt. We have waited almost 2 years for lady, 2 long years of vetting breeders, searching, waiting, checking health results, anxiously waiting for scan results, birth, puppy updates etc, and she cost more than the £6-800 your suggesting for a pedigree. I have seen the amount of work and dedication her breeder has put into the breed and her dogs, and to be honest she doesnt make a penny!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum

Wobbles said:


> I was told always go to a proper genuine breeder for a pedigree breed dog. If I ever get my Pom, it will be from a proper Pom breeder. Rescue's great if you don't mind what type of dog you get, but if your after a specific breed, you go to a breeder. Same with any animal, if you want a specific type/color you need an actual breeder. After all, what are the chances really of none other than a breeder actually having what your looking for?
> 
> I'm thinking its expensive because my pedigree dog cost £200 to buy. So if it costs £180-200 to buy from a rescue, it looks like it costs the same for a rescue and a breeder dog. Obviously it is cheaper compared to a £600-800 pedigree dog.


Sorry, but if your pedigree dog only cost £200 then he was not from a proper, carying breeder with all the health tests and careful breeding. My retriever cost me £400 20 years ago and Joshua was £1500. I know different breeds have different price tags and that newfies are more expensive than most, but £200?


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> I was told always go to a proper genuine breeder for a pedigree breed dog. If I ever get my Pom, it will be from a proper Pom breeder. Rescue's great if you don't mind what type of dog you get, but if your after a specific breed, you go to a breeder. Same with any animal, if you want a specific type/color you need an actual breeder. After all, what are the chances really of none other than a breeder actually having what your looking for?
> 
> I'm thinking its expensive because my pedigree dog cost £200 to buy. So if it costs £180-200 to buy from a rescue, it looks like it costs the same for a rescue and a breeder dog. Obviously it is cheaper compared to a £600-800 pedigree dog.


Then I would disagree that you went to a proper breeder for starters and secondly you don't buy a rescue, you adopt one.

Finally there is an amazing thing called "Breed rescue" that only concentrate on one breed, no breed is safe from rescue and don't kid yourself that certain breeds don't end up there. Because I assure you, they do...


----------



## Wobbles

Lil Miss said:


> wobbles, you talk nonesense.
> not every dog in rescue is old or broken, i got my mishka, pedigree alaskan malamute from a rescue at just 22 weeeks old, now for a breeder mal you would be looking at over a grand, even older dogs sell for the £500 - 600 mark....... a rescue still charges the same fee for each and everydog, regardless of if they are old or young.
> 
> the rescue fee normally 100 - 200 covers neutering/spaying (normally 150 - 250 at my vets) vaccinations £60, and microchipping £20
> 
> if you go to a breeder and only pay 200 for the dog, you still have ALL those costs ontop, so a dog the same age from a rescue, works out much cheaper then a breeder.
> 
> not all rescue dogs are old and ill
> 
> and yes, i was specifically after a mal, and a young one at that, oh and look, i found one


No not all rescues are problematic, and I have nothing against them, all I'm saying is generally if you wanted a pedigree dog of whatever breed, the best place to look for one is a breeder of that breed. Most rescues don't have pedigree dogs in, most are crossbreeds or heinz 57's. I'm sure you can get a pedigree dog from one, but the chances of phoning up a rescue and saying "have you got a pedigree male black and white longcoat whatever in and them saying oh yes one was handed in just last week complete with papers!" are pretty remote.

Your vets sound pricey, ours charge 40-50 for desexing a dog and £60-70 for a bitch. Vacc's are £25, and microchipping about £15.



newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, but if your pedigree dog only cost £200 then he was not from a proper, carying breeder with all the health tests and careful breeding. My retriever cost me £400 20 years ago and Joshua was £1500. I know different breeds have different price tags and that newfies are more expensive than most, but £200?


He was from a proper breeder, saw mum & dad, had papers, wormed,flead and everything. I am talking about 12 years ago almost though, so I guess pricing could of gone up by now! Apparently, the reason we got him cheaper was cos he had a tail, and when I bought him, they still docked and a tail was highly undesirable.



B3rnie said:


> Then I would disagree that you went to a proper breeder for starters and secondly you don't buy a rescue, you adopt one.
> 
> Finally there is an amazing thing called "Breed rescue" that only concentrate on one breed, no breed is safe from rescue and don't kid yourself that certain breeds don't end up there. Because I assure you, they do...


So if I wanted a genuine, KC registered, showable 8 week old pom I could get one for under £1000 and without going to a proper pom breeder? Because I have been told, by pom breeders in Crufts, that anything under that (like the £300-400 ones on preloved) are not proper poms and won't look like those at Crufts do.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> So if I wanted a genuine, KC registered, showable 8 week old pom I could get one for under £1000 and without going to a proper pom breeder? Because I have been told, by pom breeders in Crufts, that anything under that (like the £300-400 ones on preloved) are not proper poms and won't look like those at Crufts do.


Of course you won't  If you want a genuine KC pom then go to an ethical breeder.

You said


> but if your after a specific breed, you go to a breeder.


Which isn't correct, there are specific breed rescues from most breeds of dogs.

A quick google search brings up:
Pomeranian Dogs for Adoption and Rescue

If you are after a show dog then go to a show breeder, if you are after a specific breed as a pet only then breed rescue is an option 
You seem to think that pedigrees don't end up in rescue (or very few of them do), well I'm afraid you are wrong. I have seen many a dog with papers pass through rescues, granted good ethical breeders will do there best to keep their dogs out of rescue but good ethical breeders aren't the only ones breeding kc registered dogs 

Anyway the point of this is £180 adoption fee for a dog of *any* breed is not unacceptable especially when you consider the bigger picture


----------



## Imperium

Look guys. 
First I thank you few that try to help. 
Second I asked a question. This forum is supposed to help. Yes I suppose I stretched everything a lot, I was just looking to see if it existed. But since you guys have made it quite clear that is doesn't. Some of you very rudely. Honestly it doesn't make me want to stay here.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> Of course you won't  If you want a genuine KC pom then go to an ethical breeder.
> 
> You said
> 
> Which isn't correct, there are specific breed rescues from most breeds of dogs.
> 
> A quick google search brings up:
> Pomeranian Dogs for Adoption and Rescue
> 
> If you are after a show dog then go to a show breeder, if you are after a specific breed as a pet only then breed rescue is an option
> You seem to think that pedigrees don't end up in rescue (or very few of them do), well I'm afraid you are wrong. I have seen many a dog with papers pass through rescues, granted good ethical breeders will do there best to keep their dogs out of rescue but good ethical breeders aren't the only ones breeding kc registered dogs
> 
> Anyway the point of this is £180 adoption fee for a dog of *any* breed is not unacceptable especially when you consider the bigger picture


Sorry Bernie, but not one of those dogs pictured in the link are actual proper Poms, except _maybe_ and it is a maybe, bruno, the cream one. True pomeranians do not look like that, most are too tall, not enough coat, wrong shape, wrong face type. Their a cross with a pom perhaps, but not an actual pom. If those are the 'poms' offered in breed specific rescues, then I would stick with paying a grand for one from a proper breeder.


----------



## Howl

Many animals can be cuddly. Animals are cuddly when they trust you. Being calm, having good treats, allowing them to come to you not forcing them to cuddle/spend time with you. Not smothering, shouting and screaming around your animal. 
Being calm and taking the time to be still sometimes. Being predictable through frequent training also helps build a good bond. It can sometimes take time. 
Research your animal and breed. Some hamsters are more cuddly than others. Some breeds of dogs, cats and rabbits are more affectionate, some more independent. But is irrelevant without respecting you and trusting you. 

People get breed dogs from reputable breeders because their health and behaviour is less of a mystery. This said some rescues can live to a good old age and be happy healthy animals.


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> Sorry Bernie, but not one of those dogs pictured in the link are actual proper Poms, except _maybe_ and it is a maybe, bruno, the cream one. True pomeranians do not look like that, most are too tall, not enough coat, wrong shape, wrong face type. Their a cross with a pom perhaps, but not an actual pom. If those are the 'poms' offered in breed specific rescues, then I would stick with paying a grand for one from a proper breeder.


That was one rescue from a quick google  If I dedicated a search then I could probably find some "proper" poms.

Tbh I'm not really bothered if you want to go to a breeder (so long as they are ethical of course), you have made it clear that you want a KC reg pup so I wasn't trying to convince you of anything. I was trying to clear up that £100-£200 is NOT expensive for a rescue, just because they are someone's cast offs doesn't mean they should be bargain basement prices. And if you want a specific breed as a pet (and papers are of no reliance) then rescue is an option, yes you might have to wait a little longer, but pedigree animals do come into rescue. *Fact*.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> That was one rescue from a quick google  If I dedicated a search then I could probably find some "proper" poms.
> 
> Tbh I'm not really bothered if you want to go to a breeder (so long as they are ethical of course), you have made it clear that you want a KC reg pup so I wasn't trying to convince you of anything. I was trying to clear up that £100-£200 is NOT expensive for a rescue, just because they are someone's cast offs doesn't mean they should be bargain basement prices. And if you want a specific breed as a pet (and papers are of no reliance) then rescue is an option, yes you might have to wait a little longer, but pedigree animals do come into rescue. *Fact*.


I'd never ever buy a puppy from an unethical breeder, nor a puppy farm, nor a petstore selling puppies, but yes I would buy one from a proper genuine breeder. And after pointing out the costs of what the rescue pays, something which I admittedly hadn't taken into account, it's not as expensive as I first thought. I think I'm still going off how much rescues around here are, around£25-50!!


----------



## sligy

A chinchilla they are soooo cute. If you are serious about owning a pet and you will look after it and research it and get advice then i would say a chincillla.
But wait a few months dont rush our and get one, make sure you are certain you want a pet first


----------



## Guest

sligy said:


> A chinchilla they are soooo cute. If you are serious about owning a pet and you will look after it and research it and get advice then i would say a chincillla.
> But wait a few months dont rush our and get one, make sure you are certain you want a pet first


Chins are not cuddle pets  My two would much rather bounce off walls than be cuddled


----------



## Lil Miss

sligy said:


> A chinchilla they are soooo cute. If you are serious about owning a pet and you will look after it and research it and get advice then i would say a chincillla.
> But wait a few months dont rush our and get one, make sure you are certain you want a pet first


worst advice on a cuddle pet ever! :lol:
chinchillas, despite what they look like, are the least cuddly animal you could suggest, they like attention on their terms and their terms only, they will NOT sit still and be cuddled, nor will they sit in your pocket, they are also not cheep.
they are also very fragile animals, that have floating ribs, and if handled too roughly, which is quite easy to do if trying to force them to stay in one place, you can seriously hurt them.
they are not "one man animals" they will pay attention to any one, so long as they think you may have food and they are very far from calm, they are hyperactive little monsters who get into everything


----------



## sligy

Lil Miss said:


> worst advice on a cuddle pet ever! :lol:
> chinchillas, despite what they look like, are the least cuddly animal you could suggest, they like attention on their terms and their terms only, they will NOT sit still and be cuddled, nor will they sit in your pocket, they are also not cheep.
> they are also very fragile animals, that have floating ribs, and if handled too roughly, which is quite easy to do if trying to force them to stay in one place, you can seriously hurt them.
> they are not "one man animals" they will pay attention to any one, so long as they think you may have food and they are very far from calm, they are hyperactive little monsters who get into everything


I had 2 chinchillas when i was a teenager and loved them, they were a great pet. They loved to snuggle into my jumper while i watched tv and they were fun to watch. My chinchilla was from a elderly neighbor who died, as a kid i used to go over to see her chinchillas and her daughter gave them to me when her mum passed away. 
The only thing i would advise is know your stuff before you get one as they are not that easy to care for if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## Imperium

I think you guys don't think I would take care of them. I will not "force" them to stay still. I am not a bad pet owner. I love researching and will not stop until I know most about them. You never stop learning. Don't ever think I'm a bad pet owner. I love my pets with all my heart and will do everything for them.


----------



## Guest

sligy said:


> I had 2 chinchillas when i was a teenager and loved them, they were a great pet. They loved to snuggle into my jumper while i watched tv and they were fun to watch. My chinchilla was from a elderly neighbor who died, as a kid i used to go over to see her chinchillas and her daughter gave them to me when her mum passed away.
> The only thing i would advise is know your stuff before you get *two* as they are not that easy to care for if you dont know what your doing.


It might have been because they were getting on in years then? (don't know just throwing ideas out there :lol Or you were lucky maybe?
My girls are happy to come sit by me and are happy to have chin scratches but I wouldn't say they were cuddly 

Oh fixed the last sentence, chins shouldn't be kept alone


----------



## sligy

hmmm maybe, they were probably a fair age when i got them i know they can live a longgggg time lol and the lady had them when i was about 8 or 9 i got them when i was 13/14 so who knows how old they would have been, never thought it could be down to age.


----------



## Wobbles

No chinchillas aren't cuddly even though they look it.

OP here is a consideration for you, a Southern Flying Squirrel! I want one of these myself one day, they are supposed to make very good pets, and actually bond to you. In fact to get them to bond to you, you apparently keep them in your pocket, then once bonded, they will happily sleep or sit there.

Here's some info on them for you:

http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Southern_Flying_Squirrel_1.pdf


----------



## elmthesofties

Imperium said:


> Look guys.
> First I thank you few that try to help.
> Second I asked a question. This forum is supposed to help. Yes I suppose I stretched everything a lot, I was just looking to see if it existed. But since you guys have made it quite clear that is doesn't. Some of you very rudely. Honestly it doesn't make me want to stay here.


I understand your frustration, especially as this has turned into an argument against a specific user, but the people on the forum will only want the best option for you and the animal. (although the way they present this advice could be seen as rude sometimes)


----------



## newfiesmum

Imperium said:


> Look guys.
> First I thank you few that try to help.
> Second I asked a question. This forum is supposed to help. Yes I suppose I stretched everything a lot, I was just looking to see if it existed. But since you guys have made it quite clear that is doesn't. Some of you very rudely. Honestly it doesn't make me want to stay here.


Perhaps we were a little harsh, but what you have to remember when you post on a forum dedicated to animals and the people who love them, is that we will always put the animal first and the idea of treating any living creature like a novelty to put in one's pocket, is abhorrent to us. It is cruel.

When thinking about a pet always ask yourself how you would feel if some giant came along, thought you were cute and cuddly, and shoved you in his pocket for the rest of your life.



B3rnie said:


> Chins are not cuddle pets  My two would much rather bounce off walls than be cuddled


This is precisely what I mean OP. Someone suggests a chinchilla because they are cute and cuddly, but they do not want to be cuddled and coddled. Ferrets can look like little furry dolls, but that is not the life they would enjoy.


----------



## Guest

elmthesofties said:


> I understand your frustration, especially as this has turned into an argument against a specific user, but the people on the forum will only want the best option for you and the animal. (although the way they present this advice could be seen as rude sometimes)


Argument? Where's that then?

I see people talking and explaining things, I see no argument that you speak of


----------



## MrRustyRead

if i had a pound for every time cost was prioritized id be rich!


----------



## Lil Miss

sligy said:


> hmmm maybe, they were probably a fair age when i got them i know they can live a longgggg time lol and the lady had them when i was about 8 or 9 i got them when i was 13/14 so who knows how old they would have been, never thought it could be down to age.


i have 16 of the little monsters at pressent, and 5 bridge babies, only 4 have been snuggle monsters, and they are/were, as a rule, the older ones, apart from my darling milo who had neurological issues and was born blind.
as a rule they do not like cuddles, but with every rule there is always an exception, else it wouldnt be a rule :wink:


----------



## Crittery

Wobbles said:


> OP here is a consideration for you, a Southern Flying Squirrel! I want one of these myself one day, they are supposed to make very good pets, and actually bond to you. In fact to get them to bond to you, you apparently keep them in your pocket, then once bonded, they will happily sleep or sit there.
> 
> Here's some info on them for you:
> 
> http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Southern_Flying_Squirrel_1.pdf


Absolutely not. You expect a hyperactive little flying rodent to sit still, err, ever? 

I love them, but they do not fit the requirements this person is asking. Yes, initially to get him used to me I used a bonding pouch (zipped up, otherwise they flee) with my first boy but as soon as they gain confidence - well, humans are very much a means to an end. They'll leap on you and climb up you so they can reach a higher point to glide back from - and they'll take food from your hands readily enough, but you will never be as interesting as say that nice wooden ornament they can chew, or a cardboard dvd box - and hey, are those fake flowers? 

My girl watches me - she'll jump to the adjoining sofa and just stare at me for a while but it's rare she'll want to sit on me. Squirrel-proofing is quite difficult and I'd really worry about a dog's response to them.

They also are rather expensive, need large cages - and if money is an issue good luck with the vet bills! Also good luck even finding them; took me nearly two years to source my lot and I'm still searching for unrelated.


----------



## JAChihuahua

I'm a bit loathe to suggest this as the OPs comment about being "big enough to not get eaten by my dog" scares the carp out of me.

Seriously, its your responsibility to ensure that any pet you have isnt going to be harmed, and if you have a dog with this potential (I'm going to say ALL dogs have this potential), then you must ensure that they are kept separate.


However the only pet I can think of that is still relatively small (but not pocket sized), likes a cuddle and free running, isnt an expensive purchase (however does require enough funds to purchase at least 2, and consider costs of neutering and future vet care), and with training and proper handling make lovely pets is....

The guinea pig.

My daughter has a mixed sex (but boy is neutered) pair, and they are now 3 yrs old. We got them from a show breeder who had been handling and cuddling them from birth, theyre lovely little things who love handling, cuddles (often take a snooze in DD's lap) interaction and play. They do need alot of attention though (like any pet really), and its a big commitment as theyre fairly long lived. DD's are very talkative and will chatter away to you whenever they see you, and they live indoors with access to an outside run daily too. Theyre alot of work to look after them properly, and despite being fairly small, their housing takes up ALOT of space if your going to do it well. Our old utility room (tiled floor and halfway up walls - including the door!) is now our pairs home.

If I'm wrong and they are one of the exceptions to the rule I expect the more knowledgeable members will be along to correct me (as they should if I am wrong!).


----------



## dorrit

Imperium said:


> Look guys.
> First I thank you few that try to help.
> Second I asked a question. This forum is supposed to help. Yes I suppose I stretched everything a lot, I was just looking to see if it existed. But since you guys have made it quite clear that is doesn't. Some of you very rudely. Honestly it doesn't make me want to stay here.


Im glad you got the message that what you are looking for doesnt exsist..
For those of us who either work in rescue or have rescues, we are the ones who pick up and put right the mess left by people who dont get the message and who go ahead despite all advice to the contrary and then when the animal they have chosen doesnt meet requirements they dump or worse, they mistreat the animal..

Im sorry if you think some people here were rude and Im guessing Im one of those but I would rather offend 1000 people than see one more animal land up dumped because the owner didnt take the advice they were offered..

Everyone here loves animals and our answers are always intended to be the one that benefits the animal ..if you cant understand that...well.... :nonod:


----------



## newfiesmum

JAChihuahua said:


> I'm a bit loathe to suggest this as the OPs comment about being "big enough to not get eaten by my dog" scares the carp out of me.
> 
> Seriously, its your responsibility to ensure that any pet you have isnt going to be harmed, and if you have a dog with this potential (I'm going to say ALL dogs have this potential), then you must ensure that they are kept separate.
> 
> However the only pet I can think of that is still relatively small (but not pocket sized), likes a cuddle and free running, isnt an expensive purchase (however does require enough funds to purchase at least 2, and consider costs of neutering and future vet care), and with training and proper handling make lovely pets is....
> 
> The guinea pig.
> 
> My daughter has a mixed sex (but boy is neutered) pair, and they are now 3 yrs old. We got them from a show breeder who had been handling and cuddling them from birth, theyre lovely little things who love handling, cuddles (often take a snooze in DD's lap) interaction and play. They do need alot of attention though (like any pet really), and its a big commitment as theyre fairly long lived. DD's are very talkative and will chatter away to you whenever they see you, and they live indoors with access to an outside run daily too. Theyre alot of work to look after them properly, and despite being fairly small, their housing takes up ALOT of space if your going to do it well. Our old utility room (tiled floor and halfway up walls - including the door!) is now our pairs home.
> 
> If I'm wrong and they are one of the exceptions to the rule I expect the more knowledgeable members will be along to correct me (as they should if I am wrong!).


Can you imagine the mess that would be left in the OP's pocket? I hope he realises that all animals sh*t and are not going to wait till they are put down to do it.


----------



## Wobbles

Crittery said:


> Absolutely not. You expect a hyperactive little flying rodent to sit still, err, ever?
> 
> I love them, but they do not fit the requirements this person is asking. Yes, initially to get him used to me I used a bonding pouch (zipped up, otherwise they flee) with my first boy but as soon as they gain confidence - well, humans are very much a means to an end. They'll leap on you and climb up you so they can reach a higher point to glide back from - and they'll take food from your hands readily enough, but you will never be as interesting as say that nice wooden ornament they can chew, or a cardboard dvd box - and hey, are those fake flowers?
> 
> My girl watches me - she'll jump to the adjoining sofa and just stare at me for a while but it's rare she'll want to sit on me. Squirrel-proofing is quite difficult and I'd really worry about a dog's response to them.
> 
> They also are rather expensive, need large cages - and if money is an issue good luck with the vet bills! Also good luck even finding them; took me nearly two years to source my lot and I'm still searching for unrelated.


Well that's put paid to that. I've never owned one, but all the articles on google says their 'pocket pets' like sugar gliders, who will climb you and sleep in your pocket or down your sweater. It seemed to fit the OP's requirements so I thought I'd post it. My mistake.


----------



## JAChihuahua

newfiesmum said:


> Can you imagine the mess that would be left in the OP's pocket? I hope he realises that all animals sh*t and are not going to wait till they are put down to do it.


lmao thats very true. Although I did say theyre not pocket sized  - I suppose an old fashioned wax would have big enough pockets, but all that poo! 

DD has a "guinea" blanket to have on her lap when they're out! Of course, they dont just poo! ... It can be a damp business as well!


----------



## Crittery

Wobbles said:


> Well that's put paid to that. I've never owned one, but all the articles on google says their 'pocket pets' like sugar gliders, who will climb you and sleep in your pocket or down your sweater. It seemed to fit the OP's requirements so I thought I'd post it. My mistake.


I've seen some articles like that, I think you just need to mistrust anything that uses the phrase 'pocket pets' in all honesty!


----------



## Lil Miss

i dont think piggies would fit the OPs requirements down to the cost side of things
they are not cheep to keep, the cost of fresh veggies everyday soon mounts up and can very easily cost £100 or more a month on veggies alone


----------



## JAChihuahua

Lil Miss said:


> i dont think piggies would fit the OPs requirements down to the cost side of things
> they are not cheep to keep, the cost of fresh veggies everyday soon mounts up and can very easily cost £100 or more a month on veggies alone


what are you buying?

I'm vegan and our weekly shopping bill for veggies is only around £35 and that includes the piggies!

They have a big big bowl of fresh veggies every day, fresh herbs (from windowsil), and hay, along with their piggy mix. Maybe I'm going wrong somewhere?

However I dont dispute that keeping any animal its the overal cost not the purchase price thats important.


----------



## newfiesmum

JAChihuahua said:


> what are you buying?
> 
> I'm vegan and our weekly shopping bill for veggies is only around £35 and that includes the piggies!
> 
> They have a big big bowl of fresh veggies every day, fresh herbs (from windowsil), and hay, along with their piggy mix. Maybe I'm going wrong somewhere?
> 
> However I dont dispute that keeping any animal its the overal cost not the purchase price thats important.


But guinea pigs are certainly super cuddly! I never see one without wanting to kiss him.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Imperium said:


> Look guys.
> First I thank you few that try to help.
> Second I asked a question. This forum is supposed to help. Yes I suppose I stretched everything a lot, I was just looking to see if it existed. But since you guys have made it quite clear that is doesn't. Some of you very rudely. Honestly it doesn't make me want to stay here.


I think the OP realised at this point perhaps there is no such animal that would fit all the requirements they listed at the beginning of this thread. I can't believe people are seriously recommending living breathing creatures, and exotic species as well, to be carried around like a plush toy. The OP seems to at least have some sense, even if they did initially ask a daft question!!


----------



## elmthesofties

B3rnie said:


> Argument? Where's that then?
> 
> I see people talking and explaining things, I see no argument that you speak of


OK then... unfriendly correcting.


----------



## newfiesmum

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think the OP realised at this point perhaps there is no such animal that would fit all the requirements they listed at the beginning of this thread. I can't believe people are seriously recommending living breathing creatures, and exotic species as well, to be carried around like a plush toy. The OP seems to at least have some sense, even if they did initially ask a daft question!!


My suggestion of an iggie was a joke, incidentally.


----------



## JAChihuahua

newfiesmum said:


> My suggestion of an iggie was a joke, incidentally.


as was my brick... I had hoped the brick link would be obvious as a spoof


----------



## Guest

JAChihuahua said:


> as was my brick... I had hoped the brick link would be obvious as a spoof


Hey nothing wrong with pet bricks, you could even get them sparkly harnesses if you wish


----------



## Wobbles

I didn't mean any offence, I thought to start with a dog was the most suitable pet for the OP, as I forgot to take into consideration the actual cost of keeping one. My second suggestion of Flying Squirrels was cos what I read on the internet about them seemed to match what the OP wanted. That one was new on me, the info what I had read was off various squirrel sites which I deemed to be the truth.


----------



## Imperium

JAChihuahua said:


> I'm a bit loathe to suggest this as the OPs comment about being "big enough to not get eaten by my dog" scares the carp out of me.


Don't worry, I won't let my dog anywhere near the pet


----------

